# rental in Xalapa & Mexico City



## ajijicartist (Apr 12, 2009)

We are hoping to spend the month of August in Mexico City and the month of September in the Xalapa area so Xico or Coatepec would also be good. That is if we can find an affordable rental for two adults and our dog. Any help in finding a rental would be much appreciated.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. I hope someone from that area will be able to offer some assistance.


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

It depends what you call affordable in the case of Mexico City?


----------

